# unable to connect to any game server!



## sinasantana (Aug 1, 2010)

*i cant connect to any game server including wow that i really cared about. it was fine and there was no problem with my connection until 20 days ago,
downloading and browsing are just fine. the only problem is connecting to game servers. 80% of times i cant connect to game servers.
its includes all online games that i tried like world of warcraft, allods , cabal.....
i uninstalled my anti virus and turned of win firewall , but still nothing.

any idea?​*


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

did something happened (you installed software, driver, update) when this problem disappeared, have you reseted your modem/router? what about password protections, are you the admin for that pc, do you have password for admin? try running some games as Admin. run virus scan on your pc. do you have any Nvidia hardware? run the support CD came with your hardware, my problem did solve with nvidia's network manager.


----------



## sinasantana (Aug 1, 2010)

hasseli said:


> did something happened (you installed software, driver, update) when this problem disappeared, have you reseted your modem/router? what about password protections, are you the admin for that pc, do you have password for admin? try running some games as Admin. run virus scan on your pc. do you have any Nvidia hardware? run the support CD came with your hardware, my problem did solve with nvidia's network manager.


*-did something happened (you installed software, driver, update)?​**well honestly i don't remember that but i reinstalled windows 2 times and still nothing.​*
*-have you reseted your modem/router?*​*yes about 20 times *​
*-are you the admin for that PC? *​*sure, this is my personal laptop​**OS: win 7 64bit
RAM: 4gb ram
CPU: 2.53 dual core
VGA: ati 4650 with 1 GB ram
Int: 2mbit/s ​**-run virus scan on your pc?​**after fresh install of windows 7 , i tried to play some of my online games but still had this problem. 
I'm sure there's no virus in my laptop. also i installed 3 different anti spyware and anti 
virus and they found nothing.*​
*-do you have any Nvidia hardware?*​*as i mentioned before , i just know that my VGA is ATI​*
*thank u so much for reply .​*
*by the way , is it possible that this is because of my ISP? mabey they are blocking somthing. 
...but i dont think so.cuuse u know this occurs randomly (about 80% of time i cant connect to servers) 
also about 3 weaks ago it was just fine, no log out , no unable to connecting, nothing. 

sorry for bad eng​*


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

ah okay, sorry for Nvidia hardware, I read your in hurry... :L
when you reinstalled windows, did you formated your hard drive? and do you have 2 or more hard drives? i mean, when you go "Computer", there is C: , is there more?
are you sure your cable is working one? network cable. or are you on wireless?


----------



## sinasantana (Aug 1, 2010)

hasseli said:


> ah okay, sorry for Nvidia hardware, I read your in hurry... :L
> when you reinstalled windows, did you formated your hard drive? and do you have 2 or more hard drives? i mean, when you go "Computer", there is C: , is there more?
> are you sure your cable is working one? network cable. or are you on wireless?


*when you reinstalled windows, did you formatted your hard drive?*

*yes, and i just have one hard drive and one partition, 320GB on C.
and even i installed my games on external hard drive to see that the problem still exist or not, guess what.. *

*are you sure your cable is working one? network cable. or are you on wireless?*
*actually i tried on both of them, wireless and cable network. most of the times i useing cable network instead of wireless.
*
*last night i could connect and play  , i didnt any thing , suddenly all problems gone and i played from 10pm to 4 am!! not a single problem. 
at morning when i woke up i turned on my laptop to see that its still work or not, and it was just fine!!! i turn off my laptop and went outside for 2 hr.
when i came back home, immediately turned on laptop and .. .. damn again couldn't connect to any game server!! why? why? why? *


----------



## sinasantana (Aug 1, 2010)

*please guys just tell me one thing. do i need to call my ISP? and if i call them, what should i tell them exactly? and tell them what exactly i need? *


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

sure, you can call. just tell them what is your problem and ask them to check if there is any problems in your connection, and if there is not, you can ask them if they can help you(what to do to solve this problem).


----------

